# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Tìm đại lý phân phối thẻ cào điện thoại chiết khấu cao nhất miền nam

## easyonline4

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM - DV EASYONLINE*_Đc: Tầng 3 An Phú Plaza Số 117-119 Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_
*CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI THẺ CÀO* 
_Chiết khấu 8% - 10%_*EasyOnline* đã hoạt động kinh doanh thẻ cào trên 3 năm nay, do nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường khu vực phía Nam từ Nha Trang - Cà Mau.Để mở rộng mạng lưới kinh doanh thẻ cào điện thoại trên toàn quốc, đây là loại hình kinh doanh không tốn kém và nguồn vốn luôn được ổn định. Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các cá nhân muốn kinh doanh mà có vốn ít,
1- Khách hàng ký hợp đồng và ký quỹ (đặt tiền cọc) với công ty  12 tháng.
 Chúng tôi cần tìm đại lý phân phối sỉ thẻ cào Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone với chiết khấu 8%  (100.000đ chỉ còn 92.000đ).
Đây là cơ hội kinh doanh an toàn không tốn kém ( tiền thuê nhân viên, mặt bằng, kho bãi, vận chuyển…). Phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người thích kinh doanh lâu dài ổn định, lợi nhuận cao.Chúng tôi có chính sách ưu đãi dành cho đại lý phân phối trong 12 tháng.
*Cam kết thẻ lỗi hoặc thẻ giả được đổi lại 100%.*
Ngoài ra EasyOnline còn rất nhiều mặt hàng: gia dụng, mỹ phẩm, điện thoại… Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm mặt hàng kinh doanh thêm phong phú.
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP III :
CHIẾT KHẤU 8%  ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 5 TRIỆU ĐẾN 100 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP II :
CHIẾT KHẤU 9%ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 101 TRIỆU ĐẾN 200 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP I :
CHIẾT KHẤU 10 %ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TRÊN 201 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐẠI LÝ*     Đại lý cấp III : chiết khấu 8%  ( Chiết khấu trự tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Kí hợp đồng 12 tháng (_hết hạn hợp đồng có thể thu hồi tiền kí quỹ hoặc gia hạn_)

     Đại lý cấp II -  đại lý cấp I : chiết khấu 9%– 10% ( Chiết khấu trực tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Hưởng 20% lãi xuất trên số tiền kí quỹ ( thanh toán hàng tháng cả gốc và lãi theo lãi xuất giảm dần theo quy định của ngân hàng trong vòng 12 tháng ) ,

Công ty sẽ hổ trợ quảng online, nhân viên tiếp thị giúp việc kinh doanh của bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, với tiêu chí:

*“ LÀM ÍT HƠN – KIẾM TIỀN NHIỀU HƠN”*

website : easyonline.com.vn

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0939 715 653  - 091 806 7232*

----------


## thuycanh

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM - DV EASYONLINE*_Đc: Tầng 3 An Phú Plaza Số 117-119 Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_
*CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI THẺ CÀO* 
_Chiết khấu 8% - 10%_*EasyOnline* đã hoạt động kinh doanh thẻ cào trên 3 năm nay, do nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường khu vực phía Nam từ Nha Trang - Cà Mau.Để mở rộng mạng lưới kinh doanh thẻ cào điện thoại trên toàn quốc, đây là loại hình kinh doanh không tốn kém và nguồn vốn luôn được ổn định. Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các cá nhân muốn kinh doanh mà có vốn ít,
1- Khách hàng ký hợp đồng và ký quỹ (đặt tiền cọc) với công ty  12 tháng.
 Chúng tôi cần tìm đại lý phân phối sỉ thẻ cào Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone với chiết khấu 8%  (100.000đ chỉ còn 92.000đ).
Đây là cơ hội kinh doanh an toàn không tốn kém ( tiền thuê nhân viên, mặt bằng, kho bãi, vận chuyển…). Phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người thích kinh doanh lâu dài ổn định, lợi nhuận cao.Chúng tôi có chính sách ưu đãi dành cho đại lý phân phối trong 12 tháng.
*Cam kết thẻ lỗi hoặc thẻ giả được đổi lại 100%.*
Ngoài ra EasyOnline còn rất nhiều mặt hàng: gia dụng, mỹ phẩm, điện thoại… Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm mặt hàng kinh doanh thêm phong phú.
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP III :
CHIẾT KHẤU 8%  ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 5 TRIỆU ĐẾN 100 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP II :
CHIẾT KHẤU 9%ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 101 TRIỆU ĐẾN 200 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP I :
CHIẾT KHẤU 10 %ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TRÊN 201 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐẠI LÝ*     Đại lý cấp III : chiết khấu 8%  ( Chiết khấu trự tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Kí hợp đồng 12 tháng (_hết hạn hợp đồng có thể thu hồi tiền kí quỹ hoặc gia hạn_)

     Đại lý cấp II -  đại lý cấp I : chiết khấu 9%– 10% ( Chiết khấu trực tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Hưởng 20% lãi xuất trên số tiền kí quỹ ( thanh toán hàng tháng cả gốc và lãi theo lãi xuất giảm dần theo quy định của ngân hàng trong vòng 12 tháng ) ,

Công ty sẽ hổ trợ quảng online, nhân viên tiếp thị giúp việc kinh doanh của bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, với tiêu chí:

*“ LÀM ÍT HƠN – KIẾM TIỀN NHIỀU HƠN”*

website : easyonline.com.vn

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0939 715 653  - 091 806 7232*

----------


## easyonline11

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM - DV EASYONLINE*_Đc: Tầng 3 An Phú Plaza Số 117-119 Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_
*CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI THẺ CÀO* 
_Chiết khấu 8% - 10%_*EasyOnline* đã hoạt động kinh doanh thẻ cào trên 3 năm nay, do nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường khu vực phía Nam từ Nha Trang - Cà Mau.Để mở rộng mạng lưới kinh doanh thẻ cào điện thoại trên toàn quốc, đây là loại hình kinh doanh không tốn kém và nguồn vốn luôn được ổn định. Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các cá nhân muốn kinh doanh mà có vốn ít,
1- Khách hàng ký hợp đồng và ký quỹ (đặt tiền cọc) với công ty  12 tháng.
 Chúng tôi cần tìm đại lý phân phối sỉ thẻ cào Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone với chiết khấu 8%  (100.000đ chỉ còn 92.000đ).
Đây là cơ hội kinh doanh an toàn không tốn kém ( tiền thuê nhân viên, mặt bằng, kho bãi, vận chuyển…). Phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người thích kinh doanh lâu dài ổn định, lợi nhuận cao.Chúng tôi có chính sách ưu đãi dành cho đại lý phân phối trong 12 tháng.
*Cam kết thẻ lỗi hoặc thẻ giả được đổi lại 100%.*
Ngoài ra EasyOnline còn rất nhiều mặt hàng: gia dụng, mỹ phẩm, điện thoại… Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm mặt hàng kinh doanh thêm phong phú.
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP III :
CHIẾT KHẤU 8%  ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 5 TRIỆU ĐẾN 100 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP II :
CHIẾT KHẤU 9%ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 101 TRIỆU ĐẾN 200 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP I :
CHIẾT KHẤU 10 %ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TRÊN 201 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐẠI LÝ*     Đại lý cấp III : chiết khấu 8%  ( Chiết khấu trự tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Kí hợp đồng 12 tháng (_hết hạn hợp đồng có thể thu hồi tiền kí quỹ hoặc gia hạn_)

     Đại lý cấp II -  đại lý cấp I : chiết khấu 9%– 10% ( Chiết khấu trực tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Hưởng 20% lãi xuất trên số tiền kí quỹ ( thanh toán hàng tháng cả gốc và lãi theo lãi xuất giảm dần theo quy định của ngân hàng trong vòng 12 tháng ) ,

Công ty sẽ hổ trợ quảng online, nhân viên tiếp thị giúp việc kinh doanh của bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, với tiêu chí:

*“ LÀM ÍT HƠN – KIẾM TIỀN NHIỀU HƠN”*

website : easyonline.com.vn

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0939 715 653  - 091 806 7232*

----------


## easyonline11

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM - DV EASYONLINE*_Đc: Tầng 3 An Phú Plaza Số 117-119 Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_
*CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI THẺ CÀO* 
_Chiết khấu 8% - 10%_*EasyOnline* đã hoạt động kinh doanh thẻ cào trên 3 năm nay, do nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường khu vực phía Nam từ Nha Trang - Cà Mau.Để mở rộng mạng lưới kinh doanh thẻ cào điện thoại trên toàn quốc, đây là loại hình kinh doanh không tốn kém và nguồn vốn luôn được ổn định. Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các cá nhân muốn kinh doanh mà có vốn ít,
1- Khách hàng ký hợp đồng và ký quỹ (đặt tiền cọc) với công ty  12 tháng.
 Chúng tôi cần tìm đại lý phân phối sỉ thẻ cào Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone với chiết khấu 8%  (100.000đ chỉ còn 92.000đ).
Đây là cơ hội kinh doanh an toàn không tốn kém ( tiền thuê nhân viên, mặt bằng, kho bãi, vận chuyển…). Phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người thích kinh doanh lâu dài ổn định, lợi nhuận cao.Chúng tôi có chính sách ưu đãi dành cho đại lý phân phối trong 12 tháng.
*Cam kết thẻ lỗi hoặc thẻ giả được đổi lại 100%.*
Ngoài ra EasyOnline còn rất nhiều mặt hàng: gia dụng, mỹ phẩm, điện thoại… Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm mặt hàng kinh doanh thêm phong phú.
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP III :
CHIẾT KHẤU 8%  ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 5 TRIỆU ĐẾN 100 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP II :
CHIẾT KHẤU 9%ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 101 TRIỆU ĐẾN 200 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP I :
CHIẾT KHẤU 10 %ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TRÊN 201 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐẠI LÝ*     Đại lý cấp III : chiết khấu 8%  ( Chiết khấu trự tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Kí hợp đồng 12 tháng (_hết hạn hợp đồng có thể thu hồi tiền kí quỹ hoặc gia hạn_)

     Đại lý cấp II -  đại lý cấp I : chiết khấu 9%– 10% ( Chiết khấu trực tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Hưởng 20% lãi xuất trên số tiền kí quỹ ( thanh toán hàng tháng cả gốc và lãi theo lãi xuất giảm dần theo quy định của ngân hàng trong vòng 12 tháng ) ,

Công ty sẽ hổ trợ quảng online, nhân viên tiếp thị giúp việc kinh doanh của bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, với tiêu chí:

*“ LÀM ÍT HƠN – KIẾM TIỀN NHIỀU HƠN”*

website : easyonline.com.vn

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0939 715 653  - 091 806 7232*

----------


## easyonline22

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM - DV EASYONLINE*_Đc: Tầng 3 An Phú Plaza Số 117-119 Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_
*CẦN TÌM ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI THẺ CÀO* 
_Chiết khấu 8% - 10%_*EasyOnline* đã hoạt động kinh doanh thẻ cào trên 3 năm nay, do nhu cầu mở rộng thị trường khu vực phía Nam từ Nha Trang - Cà Mau.Để mở rộng mạng lưới kinh doanh thẻ cào điện thoại trên toàn quốc, đây là loại hình kinh doanh không tốn kém và nguồn vốn luôn được ổn định. Nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các cá nhân muốn kinh doanh mà có vốn ít,
1- Khách hàng ký hợp đồng và ký quỹ (đặt tiền cọc) với công ty  12 tháng.
 Chúng tôi cần tìm đại lý phân phối sỉ thẻ cào Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone với chiết khấu 8%  (100.000đ chỉ còn 92.000đ).
Đây là cơ hội kinh doanh an toàn không tốn kém ( tiền thuê nhân viên, mặt bằng, kho bãi, vận chuyển…). Phù hợp cho tất cả mọi người thích kinh doanh lâu dài ổn định, lợi nhuận cao.Chúng tôi có chính sách ưu đãi dành cho đại lý phân phối trong 12 tháng.
*Cam kết thẻ lỗi hoặc thẻ giả được đổi lại 100%.*
Ngoài ra EasyOnline còn rất nhiều mặt hàng: gia dụng, mỹ phẩm, điện thoại… Bạn có thể lựa chọn thêm mặt hàng kinh doanh thêm phong phú.
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP III :
CHIẾT KHẤU 8%  ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 5 TRIỆU ĐẾN 100 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP II :
CHIẾT KHẤU 9%ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TỪ 101 TRIỆU ĐẾN 200 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
ĐẠI LÝ CẤP I :
CHIẾT KHẤU 10 %ĐIỀU KIỆN: KÍ QUỸ TRÊN 201 TRIỆU ( TRONG 12 THÁNG )
*QUYỀN LỢI ĐẠI LÝ*     Đại lý cấp III : chiết khấu 8%  ( Chiết khấu trự tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Kí hợp đồng 12 tháng (_hết hạn hợp đồng có thể thu hồi tiền kí quỹ hoặc gia hạn_)

     Đại lý cấp II -  đại lý cấp I : chiết khấu 9%– 10% ( Chiết khấu trực tiếp trên các đơn hàng)

Hưởng 20% lãi xuất trên số tiền kí quỹ ( thanh toán hàng tháng cả gốc và lãi theo lãi xuất giảm dần theo quy định của ngân hàng trong vòng 12 tháng ) ,

Công ty sẽ hổ trợ quảng online, nhân viên tiếp thị giúp việc kinh doanh của bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, với tiêu chí:

*“ LÀM ÍT HƠN – KIẾM TIỀN NHIỀU HƠN”*

website : easyonline.com.vn

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0939 715 653  - 091 806 7232*

----------

